# Something wrong after startup



## monty0 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm installing 9.0 on a mac mini.  Near the end of the boot process I see a message:


```
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
```
I then get the login prompt.  It seems I have about 10 seconds before the computer freezes.  If I don't type anything in it will freeze at the prompt.  If I'm quick I can log in and then it will freeze as I'm typing in my first command.  When it is frozen I cannot ping the machine or connect to ssh either.

I can *boot -s* and stay in single user mode as long as I want.  

Are there places I can look for logs to see if I can track this down?

Perhaps 9.0 is too new and I should try 8.2 instead?

Thanks for any advice,

Monty


----------



## phoenix (Jan 31, 2012)

Add 
	
	



```
background_fsck="NO"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf


----------



## monty0 (Jan 31, 2012)

I added 
	
	



```
background_fsck="NO"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. At startup it no longer says it will do background fsck.

However I still have the same problem.  Now it says:

```
Starting cron.
Starting sshd.
```

then it gives the login prompt.  By the time it takes to type in my user/pass it has locked up.

Looking at /var/log/messages shows normal boot stuff, I didn't see any errors or panics.  The last thing in there is ntpd printing out its version number.

Anything else worth trying?

Thanks,

Monty


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

Boot to single user mode and do a proper fsck(8). Your drive may have some errors which causes the whole thing to lockup.


----------



## monty0 (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried booting into single user mode and doing *fsck*.  It still locked up a few seconds after getting to the login prompt.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

You shouldn't get a login prompt in single user mode.


----------



## monty0 (Jan 31, 2012)

I get into single user mode with *boot -s*.  I can stay in single user mode as long as I want without it locking up.  I can *fsck*, remount the filesystem for writing, edit /etc/rc.conf and play around there.  Once I exit single user mode it continues the boot process and then shortly after it gets to the login prompt it will lock up.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, that means it's probably something in /etc/rc.conf that gets loaded.


----------



## monty0 (Jan 31, 2012)

Apparently it was the ntpd.  My clock battery in this computer is dead.  I had set the option 
	
	



```
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
```
 in hopes it would trigger ntpd -g.  I guess something was wrong there.  I ended up re-installing and not enabling ntpd, and it is working as expected.


----------

